# Butterfly & Flower



## Malene (Aug 31, 2009)

Here's some pictures from the weekend

1






2





3


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 31, 2009)

1.Not bad.  It looks like your focus was on the front part of the wing though rather than the butterfly's face. Nice color and your DOF seems good.

2. The lighting seems a bit harsh on this one and I'm not reallly fond of the angle you shot from; it really doesn't compliment the flower.

3. Beautiful. I like the lighting and the composition on this one. Some will complain about your having clipped off the petal, but since its on the back side of the flower, I don't find it a problem in this shot. Nicely done. :thumbup:


----------



## Beverly Stayart (Aug 31, 2009)

I like all three shots, but especially the first one because the butterfly adds additional interest to the flower images.


----------



## Malene (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, will take that along in my future photos


----------

